# Alan927 Motorcycle Racing



## alan927 (Mar 17, 2007)

I've been taking photos at various events for a couple years - AMA Superbike series, Vintage weekends, Sidecars, Motocross, etc.

My site: Alan927 Motorcycle Racing

Let me know what you think!

- Alan


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 17, 2007)

you got some stunning shots there and its good to see a few of Neil Hodgson


----------



## alan927 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## drgibson (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome! Nice site, I do a little VDTRA action myself. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Mar 23, 2007)

very good photos and cool website.  well done and congratulations


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Those are some great shots!!! I especially love the hack shots as I feel you have to be completely insane to ride a hack...LOL


----------



## alan927 (Mar 23, 2007)

Orgnoi1 said:


> Those are some great shots!!! I especially love the hack shots as I feel you have to be completely insane to ride a hack...LOL



Hack?  Are you talking about the minis?

- Alan
http://www.alan927.com


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Mar 23, 2007)

alan927 said:


> Hack? Are you talking about the minis?
> 
> - Alan
> http://www.alan927.com


 

Sorry...hack is another name for a sidecar.... =)


----------



## alan927 (Mar 24, 2007)

Orgnoi1 said:


> Sorry...hack is another name for a sidecar.... =)


Ah, I should have known.  The "monkee"s are a different breed, so to speak.   I met the whole sidecar racing crowd at Mid-Ohio; they all love my site!

Did you check out the Wallpaper folder?  I have a sidecar wallpaper out there that I really like.

- Alan
http://www.alan927.com


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Mar 24, 2007)

I havent yet... but I will ...=)


----------



## alan927 (Apr 25, 2007)

The first shots from 2007 are now available from the AMA races at Barber Motorsports Park; just follow the green "New!" icons on the site.

This year I'm shooting raw (.cr2) and using Tv instead of "cheating" with the EOS Sports mode.  Using 1/320 definitely gives the *On the Track* shots a better look by blurring the background.


----------

